# which tires for TTRS



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

Without starting a battle I am just wondering everyones experience with new tires for the TTRS. I have 19" stockers and it is time to replace and would like a high performance all season tire with a comfortable (if there is such a thing in a TTRS) ride. Suggestions please. Also I got 14,000 miles out of these looking for a litle more tread life. Thanks


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

the pilot supersports are all the rage these days but i like my continental extreme contact dw as they are quiet and plenty good for a DD vehicle. 

go for continental dws as an all-season if you are needing that.


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

Any thoughts on the Kuhmos? 



canuckttrs said:


> the pilot supersports are all the rage these days but i like my continental extreme contact dw as they are quiet and plenty good for a DD vehicle.
> 
> go for continental dws as an all-season if you are needing that.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

I had Kuhmos on both of my MK1 coupes (summer tires, never tried all seasons). They were quiet and comfortable until they weren't. Seemed to be a cliff you go over with them wear-wise. They were great, then very quickly you would get the noise/pounding "change me" stuff. But for the price they were hard to beat. Switched to the PSS on my MKII based on this forum. The Contis were out of stock and I couldn't wait, but they were also a possibility. Ran the PSS tires one season and they were very nice. Still had good performance in both wet and dry compared to the Kuhmos. Can't give you longevity since I traded that buggy in on my present TTS which came stock with Toyos, but I could have made at least one more season on them.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I have been pleased with the set of BFG g-force Sport Comp2 tires which in had installed just before SoWo this year. About $200/tire or there about and good street performance, so good value for the money. Trwadware rating is higher than one would think for the type of tire, just like the Michelin PSS. I was skeptical at first, but they did very well on the trip to SoWo. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*Pilot super sports, RE11's or Yoko AD08 - in that order unless you plan to track the car*

if tracking go with RE11's


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I did Bridgestone S04s, have always had good luck with Bridgestones and these have been great so far. Did a 3800 mile road trip and they were much more compliant than I expected and quiet too. I thought about going for RE11s but the car already generates so much mechanical grip that I thought the extra capability would be wasted on the street and so far that's proven to be true. The S04s have a huge amount of grip, are very predictable and have much better turn-in and steering feel than the Toyos had.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*For more high perfromance all season tread life*

Folks like the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus but they are pricey. You should get about 25K+ out of the more reasonably priced Continental contiExtreme DWS. I've had them and liked them a lot. Stay away from Pirelli P Zero Nero AS as they get VERY noisy after about 10K. Kumhos are generally rated below the Michelin and Contis. 

For summer UHP tires, read this recent C&D report. Pay attention because some of these tires literally break apart if exposed to temps under 15 degrees, even if they are not on the car. 

http://www.caranddriver.com/compari...mmer-performance-tires-tested-comparison-test


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Everyone has their own favorites when it comes down to tyres. 
I personally like Hankooks, and Michelins. 
Have the Mich Super Sports on the RS at the moment and they are a great tyre. 
They have reduced understeer and have more grip and feedback than the original Toyo T1 Sports. 
Add to that,that they are wearing very well,and all in all they are the perfect tyre for fast road driving.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Let me start by saying any of the suggested tires will make you wonder how you got along on the stock tires. Getting rid of the stock tires I went with Michelin PSS and could ot belive the difference. The handling on the stock tires never gave me the confidence or secure feeling in spirited driving. Freeway exit ramp turns(the fun ones that are gradual and fairly high speed) always felt like the stock tires were on the edge of letting go. The michelins give a more planted feel, more attached to the road rather than on top of it(if that makes sense). I think you will be happy with any of the tire mentioned. 
What are the weather conditions where you will be driving? That will make a difference on the choice of tire as some of these are better in the rain than others(best rain tire i ever had was goodyear eagle assymetrics about 5 years ago but michelins do well also) and as was mentioned some of the tires cannot take the extreme cold


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input I will be using this tire in the Northern New Jersey area where we are hit with everything from extreme heat to extreme cold and rain and snow. That is the main reason why I need an all season as I don't want to be changing tires every year for the winter. I need something good in all weather as this is my DD.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I run Goodyear assymetric all season tires in the winter since we mostly just get rain here in the PacNW but they were pretty capable and quiet. Certainly not as capable as a dedicated summer and snow tire combo but decent compromise


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Then it's the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus ($290) or ContiExtreme Contact DWS ($240)*



orangeroadster said:


> Thanks for the input I will be using this tire in the Northern New Jersey area where we are hit with everything from extreme heat to extreme cold and rain and snow. That is the main reason why I need an all season as I don't want to be changing tires every year for the winter. I need something good in all weather as this is my DD.


 I would go for the Conti's. Kumhos ($180) are not as highly rated but the price is attractive. My experience with Kuhmos is they were prone to sidewall bubbles after pot-holes or curb contact. Prices are Tire Rack without shipping & mounting.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been very happy with my 275/30/19 Nitto NT05's so far. 
Do lots of AutoX and they are holding up quite well.


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

Just mounted a set of AD08, love the square look and definitely feels stiffer than OEM. Pretty good grip and car is more controllable during high speeds. Only issue is on weird levelled groups, the rear passenger side rubs slightly. 

I think I still prefer the RE11 I had on my TTS... same rubbing issue though.


----------

